# Last night



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

This was the first of 2 cigars I smoked last night. The second was a CAO LX2. Oh yeah the pizza was good too.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice way to spend an evening.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

nice! :tu


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Tasty on all accounts! Is that an establishment your smoking AND eating at? Haven't the politicians gotten to your town yet?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

That does look good, nice evening.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a great night. The LX2 is on my wishlist.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work Ed!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a great evening.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Ohhh man - that looks outstanding!

That pitcher of Yuengling brings back memories of my time in North Carolina.

One of the strangest moments of my life was being picked up in Comalapa, El Salvador by an Air Force Reserve C-17 crew out of Charleston. As soon as we landed in Panama the flight engineer broke open a cooler of ice cold Yuenglings. Drinking a Yuengling in Central America was a mind bender!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> Tasty on all accounts! Is that an establishment your smoking AND eating at? Haven't the politicians gotten to your town yet?


Those bastards, i mean politicians havent got to that town yet. They are probally going to try sometime soon. We defeated in the town of Goose Creek, SC which is right outside of Charleston. So there is some hope. But it was a good evening.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------

